# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Plt milling files από Sprint-Layout

## Thansavv

Γεια σας,
θα ήθελα αν κάποιος μπορεί και έχει το Sprint-layout (όχι demo) να μου στείλει ένα πολύ μικρό σχεδιάκι  (πχ δυό 16dip τυχαία συνδεμένα μεταξυ τους ), σε μορφή plt για milling machine.  Έχω τη demo έκδοση και δεν κάνει export.
Με ενδιαφέρει να δώ τη μορφή-δομή του plt αρχείου που βγάζει.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, :Smile: 
Θανάσης

----------

